# Old fishing reel



## JOHNNY WACKO (Dec 30, 2008)

A friend gave me this to sell for him+I don't know what to ask for it?
Any thoughts on it??Its a A B U Ambassadeyr De luxe made in sweeden.
Its 30 years old im told!


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

I wouldent sell it.i would buy it from your friend.


----------

